# Pai, Thailand



## damian5000 (May 5, 2008)

A few shots from Pai, Thailand.  Mainly a hippy/backpacker's city, but is growing fast now because of the new high way.


----------



## HoboSyke (May 5, 2008)

Nothing but red crosses pal..


----------



## vesko (May 6, 2008)

I don't see them.


----------



## damian5000 (May 6, 2008)

Buahh...That was difficult.  Photobucket was giving me issues so I used picasaweb.  The pictures were viewable in the original message, when I edited it, and when  I viewed it from the forum, but if I hit refresh they disappeared. Turned off my firewall and photobucket started to work fine.

That slug is about the length of my palm.... Several of them chilling outside my bungalow after the rain.


----------

